# Melchizedek and Christ - Eternity and the World



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 13, 2006)

How Christ Fulfills the Melchizedekian line.

August 13, 2006
The Eternal Blessing - Melchizedek and Christ, Gen 14
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

